
Tontine - duck
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tontine
======
DrScump
This MASH episode[0] tells the story of a World War 1 tontine of which Colonel
Potter is the last survivior.

[0]
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0638372/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0638372/)

------
kristianp
I don't like fact that there's an incentive to kill the other members of your
Tontine.

~~~
masonic
That's like saying that having life insurance on your spouse is an "incentive
to kill" him or her.

